# R.I.P. Prince



## Darfi (Jan 9, 2008)

" ALT="">



Dearly loved, forever missed and most awesome rabbit I will ever have known. You were my furry little friend who was the best snuggler of my whole life.

I love you and miss you Prince, rest in peace.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 9, 2008)

Binky free Prince!!

:rip:

Zin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

oh  NO! He was so pretty! look at his pretty pink ears! 

I'm sorry, Darfi.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge Little One.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 10, 2008)

:sad: i am so sorry:hug1


----------



## Marietta (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm so extremely sorry for poor little Prince, I've been crying the whole day through, I so much wanted and prayed for him to make it. I've only known him during his last 2 days, but he captured my heart so deeply, he looked so much like my darling boy Vitto and he was so unlucky...  I can't write anything else, I can hardly see with the tears running, I'm so-so sad.  Vitto and I send our loving thoughts to Prince. I'm sure he's going to be remembered here.  Be free and happy lovely little Prince! Vitto & Marietta


----------



## Darfi (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, this is a hard time for my heart but i'm doing my best to be positive since that's what I know Prince would want of me. He was such a jolly little lovebug.

Thanks for your sympathy and empathy Marietta. If our shoes were switched i'm certain i'd feel the same for Vitto. 

I'm so glad to have all of your support. Though I haven't met any of you in person I know we all share a common bond and that's the love for our lagomorph friends. Few people understand rabbits and what loving them is like but I know I have the best people to turn to for understanding here in rabbitsonline. *hugs to you all*

Darlene


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

Binky free, Prince! :bunnyangel:

~Mary Ellen


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 10, 2008)

be free and binkys away prince!

ink iris::bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Jan 11, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

....binky free Prince.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm really very sorry you lost Prince ...he was such a gorgeous little boy

Binky free Prince

Cheryl


----------

